#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 可能明天就絕種的貓

## 喵太郎

新聞連結

這是前天的新聞QAQ
很多我的親戚快要絕種了OAQ (不對)

不知道為什麼, 我總是覺得瀕臨絕種的生物其實都很美
有獨特的個性, 有獨特的美...
當然人類也是一個絕種的原因,
名單裡的貓, 有很多都是因為被人類捕獵而瀕臨絕種
為了各自的慾望, 為了私利...
不過我相信, 只要適當的教育下一代, 總有一天所有人類都會愛護大自然w
那個時候, 希望不會再有動物絕種


還有這隻是我的菜
獰貓的耳朵=//=

----------

